# How to view ASX 200 or All Ords chart live?



## imaginator (16 August 2006)

Hi guys
Im using Commsec Protrader program, how can I view the All Ords Chart Live? I have tried opening a chart called "ASX" but it doesnt seem like the All Ords movement for the day

The Commsec website homepage has a graph, but it is always stuck and doesnt update that often.


----------



## NettAssets (16 August 2006)

*Re: how to view ASX200 or All Ords chart live?*



			
				imaginator said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> 
> Im using Commsec Protrader program, how can I view the All Ords Chart Live? I have tried opening a chart called ASX snip...




the ASX price will be just that - remember the ASX is a company trading as the stock exchange. 

for the others


----------



## SevenFX (20 August 2006)

*Re: How to view ASX200 or All Ords chart live?*

Hi There Imaginator,

I'm also new 2, esp to this forum but am using Protrader2 as well, and can say I watch the XJO (top 200, think better) or the XAO (top 500 (think))

Bare In mind you need to be on "Platimim" status and not "Gold" to get Live data (dynamic). so you can view via "Ticks".

Hope this helps.
SevenFX


----------



## brisvegas (20 August 2006)

*Re: How to view ASX200 or All Ords chart live?*



			
				imaginator said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> Im using Commsec Protrader program, how can I view the All Ords Chart Live? I have tried opening a chart called "ASX" but it doesnt seem like the All Ords movement for the day
> 
> The Commsec website homepage has a graph, but it is always stuck and doesnt update that often.





either get a good software package with live data or for the economically challenged this is probably the best bet updated every 60 secs


http://www.tradingroom.com.au/

click on  All Ords Intraday Graph 

.......... bris


----------



## RichKid (20 August 2006)

*Re: How to view ASX200 or All Ords chart live?*

From memory Yahoo Australia has it live, check during market hours (intraday only, others are delayed).


----------

